# Can I make two 49-key MIDI keyboards into a single 96-key one?



## jiffybox (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi musicians, this musician needs a bit of help!

I’ve been looking into getting an 88-key MIDI controller lately mostly for some libraries I have whose instruments/keyswitches, etc cover the whole keyboard, not just 49 keys. But then I realized I have a new Panorama P4 and an old M-Audio Keystation, both 49 keys. Couldn’t I just daisy chain them together to form a 98 (!) key bed that could accommodate 88 keys? I know I can have them separately play different instruments on two different MIDI channels, but what about the same instrument on the same channel, specifically in Kontakt and Logic?

The answer to this question may be glaringly obvious, but for the life of me I can’t find a solid response (or question, for that matter) anywhere online. Perhaps I’m wording it all wrong in my search queries and/or here? Not even sure where I should post this, but I'm sounding like a newbie so newbie it is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wst3 (Feb 19, 2018)

you can, and you don't need to daisy chain them physically, just set transposition for each one so that they cover the entire 88 note range. You can do that in most keyboards, and certainly you can do it in any modern sequencer.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## jiffybox (Feb 19, 2018)

wst3 said:


> you can, and you don't need to daisy chain them physically, just set transposition for each one so that they cover the entire 88 note range. You can do that in most keyboards, and certainly you can do it in any modern sequencer.



Cheers, Bill. It's always the simplest solution, isn't it? I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## wst3 (Feb 20, 2018)

not sure about always, but certainly often<G>!

Please report back.


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 20, 2018)

wst3 said:


> not sure about always, but certainly often<G>!
> 
> Please report back.



Will do! Thanks, again.


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 24, 2018)

wst3 said:


> not sure about always, but certainly often<G>!
> 
> Please report back.


Worked like a charm. Had to add a USB hub, hence the delay. Wish I would have thought of this sooner and my pride wishes I would have figured it out sooner on my own, but thanks for the help! My work flow has now doubled. Cheers!


----------

